# Excellent book on dementia



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

It's called 'I'm Still Here' by John Zeisel.

I've only just started it but already I am finding it very helpful.

I've blogged about it here and here.

And it's available on Kindle!

Phil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Phiil.
After looking after Lady p`s mum for the last five years I could write a book from this side. Although she does not live with us at home the phone never stops ringing.
She is able to look after herself at home doing routine chores with no problem, but let something happen out of order and then its .......
Frustrations by the bucket load.

A sad condition for sufferers and carers alike.
Dave p


----------

